# Did your grandma wear slacks/pants?



## applecruncher (Feb 20, 2018)

It occurred to me the other day that neither of my grandmothers ever wore slacks/pants.

My mom and aunts occasionally did - usually when gardening, etc.  They wore "pedal pushers", and my mom sometimes wore shorts.  But not my grandmas. In fact, I can't recall seeing them in skirt/blouse - always dresses.

My paternal grandmother died in 1963 at age 79.  Maternal grandmother died in 1983 at age 78.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2018)

Never!!!

Usually it was worn out cotton dresses covered by a full apron or a snap front brunch coat at home.

At church or an event it was usually a suit made up of a dress with a matching jacket and a hat, always a hat.

Both of my grandmothers were born in the late 1890's and died in 1972.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

I don’t ever recall her wearing slacks. She had house dresses and going to town dresses.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Not that I recall.   Geesh, my MOM did not wear slacks until she was somewhere in her 50's.*


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 20, 2018)

I never met my maternal grandmother; but I doubt she wore anything other than a fancy dress. She was quite a Southern Lady (think women at the Kentucky Derby.) I only met my paternal grandmother once. She was wearing a dress and I doubt her husband would allow her to wear slacks.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 20, 2018)

My paternal grandmother died before I was born,so I have no idea. My maternal grandmother wore pants all the time-actually what she wore were yoga pants. She was a yoga enthusiast and practiced it every day. Lived to be 91,and would have lived longer if she wasn`t too stubborn to take antibiotics. But she had her beliefs and no one could convince her otherwise. I do have some recollections of her in a dress,but that had to be prior to 1960. After that,with the exception of weddings,I don`t think she ever wore them. That was true of my mom as well.


----------



## Linda (Feb 20, 2018)

My parental grandmother never wore pants that I know of and she wore a hat when she went anywhere.  My maternal grandmother rode horses so I have seen photos of her in pants on a horse.  I have also seen a photo of her in the 30s or early 40s in a very stylish mannish looking pantsuit.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2018)

I never saw my grandmother wear pants but what is strange is that I saw pictures of her back in the 20's and 30's with pants. Maybe it was in style then and by the time I was born in 1945 women her age didn't wear them anymore. I have no idea.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, my grandma wore slacks occasionally.   More often she wore cotton dresses and aprons.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Not that I recall.   Geesh, my MOM did not wear slacks until she was somewhere in her 50's.*



Same here, Marie.  When I was growing up, all females wore dresses (including me), except when one of us kids was washing the car or something.  When I graduated from high school, girls were still not permitted to wear pants to school.  My grandmothers NEVER wore pants, even while working outside in the garden.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 20, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Same here, Marie.  When I was growing up, all females wore dresses (including me), except when one of us kids was washing the car or something.  When I graduated from high school, girls were still not permitted to wear pants to school.  My grandmothers NEVER wore pants, even while working outside in the garden.



Same here re: girls not allowed to wear slacks to high school in the 1960s.  Outrageous considering the cold winters in Ohio.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 21, 2018)

For her 85th birthday present I got her a pantsuit as she had wondered what it would be like to wear pants. She never went back to dresses.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 21, 2018)

Not as an old lady but I did see a photo of my grandmother on horseback. Definitely not wearing a skirt or dress.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 21, 2018)

Both Granmas wore housedresses. I never saw them in slacks.
My mother born in 1919 wore dresses until probably the 1960's.
I was the first of my siblings to be able to wear pants under my dress in the winter. Then the dress code changed and pants were allowed probably late 1960's.
Katherine Hepburn always looked " smart" in her trousers, didn't she?


----------



## 911 (Feb 21, 2018)

I used to see girls in school wear pants or slacks under their dresses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, she did.  I recall her wearing a pair of black slacks with a red sweater.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

One did, while the other didn't.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)

Never.


----------



## ronaldj (May 1, 2020)

never and they  helped in the garden and the barn all the time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

*Did your grandma wear slacks/pants?
*


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

Both of my grandmothers wore pants suits in their older days, the pastel-colored polyester ones with elastic waists and tops that buttoned or zipped down the front.  They wore only dresses to church or other formal occasions, though.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2020)

Never.


----------

